# Pig Forum Mobile - Apple iOS (iPhone, iPod, iPad)



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Download here and let us know what you think!

https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=692709093&mt=8


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Works great except can't upload photos


Sent from my iPad using Pig Forum


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Are you still having that issue?


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm good with the Android app


----------



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

The only reason i have not went to the android app yet is in the app permission section it says the forum needs access to Storage which could modify or delete the contenets of my SD card. Also the system tools prevent the phone from sleeping. Has anyone had any issues?


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

On Android, it will not cause any harm to your SD card, it asks for access, because that is how it is able to upload photos from your device 

Have been using the Android app since day one, and no issues with it


----------



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

glock26USMC said:


> On Android, it will not cause any harm to your SD card, it asks for access, because that is how it is able to upload photos from your device
> 
> Have been using the Android app since day one, and no issues with it


Sounds good, going to give it a try...thanks


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

Anytime .....


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Still a no go on the photo uploading


----------



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately Pg Forum has stopped. This is what popps up when I go to the android app. Anyone else gave this problem?


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

Tasso said:


> Unfortunately Pg Forum has stopped. This is what popps up when I go to the android app. Anyone else gave this problem?


What do you mean it stopped, you can not load it anymore?

Try unistalling and reinstalling the app, should correct the issue


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

did you give that a try Tasso?


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Any word on being able to upload photos?


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm trying to get it figured out. I had to contact their customer support which take time.


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Austin  FYI RT had the same problem.


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright guys, please give it a try now.


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

seems to be working now! Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Pig Forum


----------

